# Phobya DC12-400 12Volt Pump



## blackedition94 (8. Februar 2011)

Hi @ all,

ich habe vor mein 1090t und meine gtx 470 komplett unter wasser zu setzten. Wollte ich fragen was ihr von der pumpe "*Phobya DC12-400 12Volt Pump" (Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya DC12-400 12Volt Pump Phobya DC12-400 12Volt Pump 49071) *haltet?
Sie sollte CPU, Graka und 2 360 Radiatoren packen. 
Habt ihr irgendwelche Empfehlungen?

Schonmal danke im voraus


----------



## hotfirefox (8. Februar 2011)

Schau mal da
15 Wasserpumpen im Test (11-2010)-AwardFabrik :: Testberichte :: Overclocking


----------



## blackedition94 (8. Februar 2011)

@ hotfirefox

thx hatte den test irgendwie beim googeln übersehen 

Die haben zwar keine 2 360 Radis getestet aber, ich denke die packt die bei 800l/h bestimmt


----------



## Uter (8. Februar 2011)

Pro:
- gute Leistung
- recht günstig

Contra:
- soll recht laut sein
- keine Langzeiterfahrungen
- teilweise schlechte Verarbeitung

Ich würde eine Tauchpumpe wie z.B. die XSPC X2O 450 oder eine EHEIM 1046 wie z.B. die Aquastream XT Ultra kaufen.


----------



## blackedition94 (8. Februar 2011)

Ist die EHEIM 1046 nicht etwas zu schwach für 2 360 radis , cpu und graka ?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. Februar 2011)

Ja da kann ich auch was sagen.

Ich hab 2 von den Dingern. Eine Seit August letzten Jahres. Von der Stärke schafft eine einen CPU und Graka Kühler mitsammt zwei 420er Radis ohne Probleme. 

Laut ist sie ja wenn man sie nicht entkoppelt. Bei mir ist sie entkopelt und wird über dem Mainboard geregelt und schon hört man sie nicht mehr.

Von der Verarbeitung habe ich keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## blackedition94 (8. Februar 2011)

@ Nobody 2.0 
Danke,Super endlich mal ein echter Besitzer der Pumpe  Hört sich ja super an und bei dem Preis


----------



## neb (8. Februar 2011)

Hab das Teil auch und ich find die schon sehr laut eigentlich auch wenn sie entkoppelt ist.  :-/


----------



## hirschi-94 (8. Februar 2011)

Ich habe die Pumpe auch schon mal verbaut...

Wie Nobody schon sage ist sie recht laut, ohne Dämmung. Ein leises brummen hört man aber immer noch. 

In meinem Fall schafft sie es einen Kreislauf mit einer GTX 470/i7 860 @ Wakü mit einem 360er+120er Radi ausreichend zu befeuern.


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Februar 2011)

Statt der DC12-400 kannste auch die DC12-260 nehmen.


----------



## blackedition94 (8. Februar 2011)

Reicht die DC12-260 bei 2 360 radis, cpu und graka?!?!


----------



## hirschi-94 (8. Februar 2011)

Im Gegensatz zur 400er ist die 260er sehr sehr leise, ob sie vom Durchfluss her reicht kann ich nicht sagen. (Mit einem 240er Radi + HK 3 gabs keine Probleme.)


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Februar 2011)

klar reicht die 260er. Hast zwar nicht so einen hohen Durchfluss wie mit der 400er. Der Durchfluss wird ehh viel zu hoch bewertet.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. Februar 2011)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> klar reicht die 260er. Hast zwar nicht so einen hohen Durchfluss wie mit der 400er. Der Durchfluss wird ehh viel zu hoch bewertet.



Naja aber 60 Liter sollten schon so raus kommen im endefekt. Es kommt eben darauf an wieviel Wiederstände im Kreislauf sind und was für Anschlüse.


----------



## OCDenis (8. Februar 2011)

Habe die 400er verbaut.Kann die nur weiterempfehlen,richtig gute Pumpe.Leistung und Lautstärke sind ok,entkoppelt hört man die fast nicht.8 Monate im einsatz und bis jetzt keine probleme,habe im Kreislauf NB,CPU,GPU


----------



## blackedition94 (8. Februar 2011)

Die Pumpe wird wahrscheinlich, in meinem bald startenden casemod/casecon laufen und es wird recht viel wasser im kreislauf sein. Viele bzw große agb und lange Schläuche. Würde die 400er da nicht besser sein?!?

@ OCDenis und den rest:
danke für die "testberichte" hört sich super an , ich werde die pumpe höchst wahrscheinlich nehmen. Sie steht jetzt ganz oben auf dem Hardware-Wunschzettel.


----------



## Uter (8. Februar 2011)

blackedition94 schrieb:


> Ist die EHEIM 1046 nicht etwas zu schwach für 2 360 radis , cpu und graka ?


Frag ruyven, der betreibt afaik mit einer 1046 die CPU, GPU, board, RAM (HDDs weiß ich nicht) und 3 passive Radis, die jeweils deutlich größer sind wie deine und das mit 10/7-Schlauch...



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Statt der DC12-400 kannste auch die DC12-260 nehmen.


Die ist aber auch nicht stärker (höchstens ein, zwei Liter) oder leiser wie eine XSPC X2O 450 (diese ist afaik sogar etwas leiser) und mit AGB deutlich teurer (die Entscheidung bleibt aber Geschmackssache).


----------



## VVeisserRabe (9. Februar 2011)

Ich halts mit dem durchfluss so wie ruyven, die ganzen ängste von wegen pumpe zu schwach versteh ich nicht



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> Ich habe einen mora 9x140, kryos delrin, aquagrafx480, 2 anfitec mainboardkühler, 6x90grad winkel und schläuche mit 6.5 mm innendurchmesser und ne eheim 1046-230V pumpe
> Meine temperaturen sagen mir dass der durchfluss noch immer groß genug ist


im idle (internet surfen) hab ich ne delta temp von ~3K und unter vollast (prime+furmark) ~8K, dabei sind momentan nur 5 lüfter im radiatorschrank und die laufen bei 6V
Wenn ich das aquaero bestelle kauf ich mir vielleicht noch die restlichen 4 lüfter dazu, obwohl das dann nur wegen der optik wäre


----------



## VJoe2max (9. Februar 2011)

Durchfluss ist sowieso keine Messgröße mit der man ohne Weiteres was anfangen kann. Von daher ist er einfach recht uninteressant. Man kann zwar sagen, dass ab 30L/h bei eigentlich allen Systemen keine Gefahr mehr besteht, dass irgendwas überhitzt (sofern die Radiatorfläche und evtl. Belüftung reicht natürlich), aber das ist halt ein Daumenwert der sich so über die Jahre heraus kristallisiert hat. Bis 60L/h gibt´s dann im Schnitt noch leichte Temperaturverbesserungen und darüber hinaus geht die zusätzliche minimale Senkung der Delta-Ts in aller Regel bereits in der Messungenauigkeit unter. Nur sog. echte HighFlow-Kühler die von Natur aus eher schlecht kühlen, profitieren noch messbar von höheren Durchflüssen, um damit dann annähernd in Performanceregionen ordentlicher Kühler zu gelangen, aber davon sind zum Glück schon länger keine mehr auf dem Markt .

Ich würde bei der Pumpe mehr auf die Lautstärke achten. Es gibt auch starke Pumpen die man recht leise trimmen kann (AS XT, Laing DDC-1T mit gutem Deckel), aber notwendig sind sie eigentlich fast nie. Die Jingway-Pumpen, die unter dem Phobya-Label und anderen Marken vertrieben werden, überzeugen mich lautstärkemäßig nicht wirklich (hatte allerdings noch keine DP-1200 = Phobya DC12-400), aber besser als die ganz billigen Pümpchen von Thermaltake und Co sind sie allemal.


----------

